# Carboy Sweater



## Melissa (Jan 29, 2010)

I found this online and wanted to share with those of you who may knit. What a cute cuddly sweater for your carboy during these long winter months...and something to pass the time while the tasty wine is aging 






In case you want to make your own, here's the pattern:

*Materials:* Red Heart Super Saver, any colour - scraps and partial skeins encouraged
5mm (US 8) circular needles, in at least 24" long plus one 12" long
5mm (US 8) dpn's
yarn marker
a crochet hook to weave in ends

*Tension:* 17sts = 4" (10cm)

*Pattern: **to fit a carboy with an approx circumfrence of 90cm (39"), which is a standard 5 gallon (23 litre) carboy

1.) CO 152 sts on longest circular needles. Join and place marker.
2.) K2, P2 around for 2 inches.
3.) Switch to St st (knit around) until entire peice measures approx 36 cm (14 inches).

*Decrease rounds:*
*Odd number rows:* knit


*Even number rows:* decrease as follows, switiching to smaller circular needles then dpn's when needed:
Row 2: *K12, k2tog* around
Row 4: *K11, k2tog* around
Row 6: *K10, k2tog* around
Row 8: *K9, k2tog* around
Row 10: *K8, k2tog* around
Row 12: *K7, k2tog* around
Row 14: *K6, k2tog* around
Row 16: *K5, k2tog* around
Row 18: *K4, k2tog* around
Row 20: *K3, k2tog* around
Row 22: *K2, k2tog* around, 30 sts
Rows 23: K around
BO next row, and weave in ends.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 29, 2010)

Melisa:


That looks like a plastic Wedco carboy (based on the screw threads on the top of the carboy neck). I believe that they are taller and narrower than the glass carboys, although I haven'ty owned any for a couple of years, so I'm not positive.


So you may need to adjust the sizing a bit.


Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks snug as a bug in a rug as they say.

Very nice!


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG !
I don't knit. How long do you think to make this?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2010)

tepe said:


> OMG !
> I don't knit. How long do you think to make this?








I'd have to "think" a helluva long time tepebefore i would tackle something like that as I don't knit either.


Helluva good job there Melissa


----------



## Melissa (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't either...I found the pattern online and thought it looked awesome... and if someone did knit maybe they would be so overcome with gratitude for the pattern that they would make me one as a thank you.  You never know! haha


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that one is designed for a cargirl judging by the colors. Most straight carboys would cringe on wearing one with that color scheme!


Looks great- just funnin ya!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol!!!! Nice
I could use a few of those in maybe a more toned down color scheme.
Thanks for sharing Melissa


----------



## Fly*guy (Jan 30, 2010)

That's the first knitted one I have seen, I had my wife make me a few of these covers to keep the light off them in my fairly brite " Research and Developement"









Room! (fermentation area).

I thought too they would be great for not just keeping the light off, but believe it or not, mine are made from an old comforter.... so they are insulated as well








I guess in a way I'm hoping that it may help to keep the temps from fluctuating as well.... BTW, I like that loader color... any carboy would be proud to sport that outfit


----------



## Melissa (Jan 31, 2010)

I would love to see some pics of your carboy "outfit" flyguy. I can sew, but not knit, so maybe I would actually be able to pull something off with an old comforter. Do they actually helpkeep the temp up?!


----------



## Fly*guy (Jan 31, 2010)

Never really tested it to see if it helps much and once I move them to the wine room at the other end of the house the temp is fairly stable at between 62 to 65 degrees F. 
We live in a "different" home style. Called an Earth Home.
The temp in the rooms to the outsides of the home stay around 56 to 60 degrees all year round, coldest winters and hottest summers... so far





So the one bedroom makes a perfect room to keep finished wine in, but not so good for fermenting it. Once I get my racking installed and everything in place I will post some pics of the Moonlight Winery, wine room. got the entire room to make what I want out of it..... 12' x 16' 

I'll get some pics of the covers up in a day or so, so you can see what they look like, not as flashy as yours but effective in stopping the light which was the goal. really very simple according to my wife, simple cut a piece of material large enough to go around the outside of the carboy + some wiggle room, ( height &amp; width), and sew the edges together and across 1 end, leaving enough space open in the middle of the end you close to allow for an airlock to fit through. thats pretty much the jist of the whole thing, not flashy at all.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the idea of an earth home!!! I have seen different types of green houses on TV and would love to incorporate many of the ideas into our home if we are ever able to. I have to admit I would almost rather see pics of the house than the carboy covers!!! LOL  


I love to see the ideas out there put to use in real life. Everything you see on TV is always "Extreme Green" so the average person can't get access to it or can't ever afford it. Props to you for putting them in action!


----------

